# Que pensez vous des coques rigides transparentes itouch



## ento59 (3 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour à tous!

je n'arrive pas à me décider pour protéger mon itouch...

que pensez vous des coques transparentes? est-ce que ça protège bien? est-ce qu'il y a de la poussière qui se forme à l'intérieur?

Avez-vous une marque à me conseiller?

Exemple (griffin) : http://www.darty.com/nav/achat/acce...rotection_pour_ipod/griffin_iclear-touch.html

Merci!


----------



## Macuserman (4 Octobre 2009)

Personnellement j'en avais testé une avant de me décider pour autre chose, et voilà ce que j'en dis:
-ça protège bien.
-il y a de la poussière qui peut s'agglutiner, comme partout&#8230;
-c'est pas du tout élégant ceci étant.

Voilà. Sinon Griffin oui, très bon!


----------



## ento59 (4 Octobre 2009)

Merci d'avoir répondu

qu'as tu pour protéger ton itouch maintenant?

Je me demande si je me tournerai pas plutôt vers un étui en cuir


----------



## Macuserman (4 Octobre 2009)

Pour le Touch j'ai du Maccally, un grip en plastic noir, genre silicone, tu vois?.
Pour l'iPhone j'ai rien de spécial, mais j'aurais dû! 

Mais je te recommande quelque chose dont tu seras sûr d'avoir bien choisi.


----------



## BlueVelvet (5 Octobre 2009)

... j'ai l'air d'un récidiviste sur ce forum, mais je prône toujours une protection complète de l'iPod Touch, y compris de l'écran.

Donc coques complètement inutiles.

Etuis avec protection de l'écran préférables. Dans les sacs à dos, où l'iTouch est mélangé et parfois mis sous pression, c'est précieux.


----------



## Macuserman (5 Octobre 2009)

Après je crois que chacun fais comme il pense, et selon ses goûts! 

Mais le "tout-protégé" a aussi ses avantages!


----------



## ento59 (5 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour,

j'ai remarqué cet étui : http://www.etuiipod.com/accessoire-...-ii/etui-magnet-noir-1er-prix-ipod-touch.html

ou puis-je trouver des films protecteurs ?

est-ce que sur ebay c'est fiable? (cela provient souvent de hong kong)

merci


----------



## Macuserman (5 Octobre 2009)

Assure toi que le site est fiable. J'ai encore un étui cuir à clipse pour l'iPhone, sauf que le système de rabat est hyper chiant à la longue&#8230;

eBay j'éviterais mais bon&#8230;c'est que mon avis.


----------



## ento59 (6 Octobre 2009)

Merci pour ta réponse .estce que tu as du payer les frais de port? Personne ne me repond j'essaye de les contacter. Il est marque que c'est gratuit a partir de 19e. J'attends leur réponse


----------



## Macuserman (6 Octobre 2009)

Quels FDP?


----------



## divoli (6 Octobre 2009)

ento59 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> j'ai remarqué cet étui : http://www.etuiipod.com/accessoire-...-ii/etui-magnet-noir-1er-prix-ipod-touch.html
> 
> ...


J'ai un étui très semblable celui-ci (à la différence qu'il est prévu pour un iPod 1G, donc il n'y a pas la découpe au niveau des commandes du son sur le coté). J'en suis très content.

Je ne vois absolument pas l'intérêt de rajouter un film protecteur. D'une part parce que cet étui possède un rabat aimanté qui protège l'écran, et d'autre part il faut vraiment y aller fort pour rayer l'écran. De plus, il est extrêmement difficile d'apposer ces films correctement, sans bulles ni poussières.
Tout ce que tu risques, c'est de graisser l'écran avec tes doigts, mais ça ce nettoie avec un petit chiffon.

Concernant les frais de ports, il y en a probablement. Simule une commande, tu verras bien.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Octobre 2009)

Une coque transparente, j'en avais commandé une pour mon iPod Touch sur fnac.com. Quand j'ai vu ce que c'était, je me suis précipité à la Fnac de Bordeaux pour échanger cette coque contre cet étui en cuir car la coque ne m'inspirait pas du tout confiance. Et je suis très satisfait de l'étui cuir que j'ai pris à la place.


----------



## Macuserman (7 Octobre 2009)

C'est pas volumineux à force ce genre de protection?


----------



## ento59 (7 Octobre 2009)

Merci à tous pour vos messages!

J'ai donc enchéri sur ebay :

http://cgi.ebay.fr/FILM-DE-PROTECTI..._MP3?hash=item5ad3b29b5f&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

pour les films de protection 2e frais de port compris

et étui cuir itouch de hong kong : 5e (frais de ports compris) http://cgi.ebay.fr/NEW-LEATHER-CASE...X&its=C%2BS&itu=SI%2BUA%2BLM%2BLA&otn=5&ps=63

Maintenant je peux acheter ça qui me coûtera 21 http://www.etuiipod.com/accessoire-...-ii/etui-magnet-noir-1er-prix-ipod-touch.html

Qu'en pensez vous des films de protection? est-ce vraiment nécessaire?

dois-je faire confiance aux ebayers de hong kong?


----------



## divoli (7 Octobre 2009)

ento59 a dit:


> dois-je faire confiance aux ebayers de hong kong?


Rien de bon, gros risque d'arnaque, et en espérant pour toi que ce ne soit pas de la contrefaçon.

Tu ferais mieux de te fier à un e-commerçant sérieux.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Octobre 2009)

Idem. Sur eBay tout ce qui est marqué comme provenant de Chine, il vaut mieux éviter.


----------



## ento59 (10 Octobre 2009)

Merci à tous! Je l'ai commandé jeudi soir et je l'ai reçu ce matin! Elle est bien, elle est fine c'est ok!

J'ai eu 15% de réduction car ils s'étaient trompés sur leur site. Je n'ai donc pas payé les frais de ports.

J'ai bien fait de ne pas acheter de produits provenant de hong kong, ça craint

merci à tous et je recommande l'achat de cette housse!


----------



## Macuserman (14 Octobre 2009)

Merci pour les infos! @ +.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2009)

divoli a dit:


> cet étui possède un rabat aimanté qui protège l'écran,


 
J'en ai eu un comme ça. Si je branchais le iPod sur mon mac sans le sortir de son étui, la batterie se vidait instantanément et j'étais obligé de tout réinitialiser.

"Il vaut mieux éviter les étuis avec fermeture magnétique, on a plein d'ennuis avec" a conclut le type du SAV de la FNAC où j'avais rammené l'appareil, ne comprennant pas ce qu'il se passait.

Puis, j'en ai eu un en silicone qui était bien mais moche.

Depuis, je suis passé à la chaussette et j'en suis très content.


----------



## divoli (14 Octobre 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> J'en ai eu un comme ça. Si je branchais le iPod sur mon mac sans le sortir de son étui, la batterie se vidait instantanément et j'étais obligé de tout réinitialiser.



Bizarre. Je ne le sors jamais de son étui, que je le branche sur le Mac ou sur son adaptateur pour le recharger sur le secteur, et je n'ai jamais constaté un tel phénomène...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2009)

divoli a dit:


> Bizarre. Je ne le sors jamais de son étui, que je le branche sur le Mac ou sur son adaptateur pour le recharger sur le secteur, et je n'ai jamais constaté un tel phénomène...


 
Après, ça dépend peut-être du modèle...

Moi, au début, j'ai cru à un problème du iTouch - d'où le SAV.
Au deuxième aller-retour, le vendeur me parle de cette histoire de fermeture aimantée.

Je fais des essais, c'était ça.
Un étui Belkin en cuir noir avec rabat aimanté.

Tant mieux pour toi si tu n'as pas ce problème !
Mais si un jour ta batterie se vide d'un coup sans raison, pense-s-y.


----------



## divoli (14 Octobre 2009)

C'est un étui de marque Griffin, que j'ai, et cela fait deux ans que je l'utilise sur deux iPod Touch successifs. Aucune anomalie constatée concernant la batterie...

Il doit y avoir un problème de conception concernant ton étui, au niveau du système d'aimantation, c'est fort possible.

Merci quand même du retour.


----------

